# Custom Modded S-Pen Cursors



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

Here we go, my first addition to RootzWiki!

۞⇨ I AM NOT A DEVELOPER! ⇦۞

≈≈≈ NOT for TW or Stock Based ROMS! ≈≈≈

I wont be held responsible if -YOU- flash this incorrectly, though it is Extremely straight forward, and easy to do.

Instructions:

Simply flash the zip in this post, using CWM, or TWRP. Reboot, and enjoy. ت

☆« To add your own Custom S-Pen Cursor »☆

1. unzip file
2. find pointer_arrow.png (in MORPH folder)
3. replace the files with your own .png (Two files need to be replaced)
4. rename your custom images to: pointer_arrow.png
5. rezip all relevant files, and flash away.

Download Link:

http://db.tt/zAs4Iln1

All credit goes to: (XDA member) sam.crowther, whom got me started in the right direction on this custom S-Pen stuff. Thanks dude!

Sent from my Fish Tank ₪


----------



## kinz (Sep 3, 2011)

Could you post a screen shot with your cursor on it please?


----------



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

kinz said:


> Could you post a screen shot with your cursor on it please?


Sent from my Fish Tank ⊙▁⊙


----------



## locus (Aug 17, 2011)

http://db.tt/E8Bs8Vgz
Paranoid android pointer...

Gives you a tiny paranoid android for a pointer..










Sent from my GT-N7000


----------

